# Lựa chọn địa chỉ hàng đầu về máy lạnh công nghiệp giá tốt nhất ở đâu?



## diem.hlv123 (13/11/20)

*ĐẠI LÝ CHÍNH THỨC VÀ CHUYÊN LẮP ĐẶT MÁY LẠNH CÔNG NGHIỆP GIÁ CỰC RẺ.*


Bạn đang cần tìm một đại lý chính thức và chuyên lắp đặt máy lạnh công nghiệp giá cực rẻ tại đại bàn TPHCM và các tỉnh lân cận phía Nam. Theo dõi ngay bài viết này để có cho mình những thông tin cần thiết nhất về một dịch vụ uy tín và chuyên nghiệp hàng đầu thị trường điện lạnh này nhé!



Bài viết tham khảo thêm: 
*Máy lạnh công nghiệp nên lựa chọn loại nào? Đại lý phân phối và thi công giá rẻ nhất?*






_Máy lạnh công nghiệp hệ giấu trần nối ống gió được Cty Hải Long Vân lắp đặt cho nhà xưởng_



*LẮP ĐẶT MÁY LẠNH CÔNG NGHIỆP DÀNH CHO NHỮNG KHÔNG GIAN NÀO?*


Máy lạnh công nghiệp là một sản phẩm thuộc dòng Packaged, đây không phải là sản phẩm thương mại dễ tìm và bắt gặp như máy lạnh âm trần hay máy lạnh treo tường. Chính vì thế, một khi lựa chọn lắp đặt máy lạnh công nghiệp cho không gian thì ắt hẳn đó phải là một không gian rộng lớn với cường độ làm việc và hoạt động cao, thời gian sử dụng lâu dài, và phục vụ cho việc sản xuất là chủ yếu…



Có thể kể đến một vài không gian được các chủ đầu tư lựa chọn lắp đặt máy lạnh công nghiệp như:




Lắp đặt máy lạnh công nghiệp cho nhà xưởng.


Lắp đặt máy lạnh công nghiệp cho công ty sản xuất.


Lắp đặt máy lạnh công nghiệp cho kho chứa hàng.


Lắp đặt máy lạnh công nghiệp cho hội trường.


Lắp đặt máy lạnh công nghiệp cho văn phòng công ty rộng lớn, nhiều phòng liền kề nhau…


Lắp đặt máy lạnh công nghiệp cho biệt thự rộng lớn.



Tùy thuộc vào đặc điểm của không gian bạn ra sao mới có thể quyết định được sản phẩm phù hợp, và đặc biệt, trước khi rút ví đầu tư thì nên hỏi ý kiến của những chuyên viên để được tư vấn tận tình nhất về giải pháp làm mát cho không gian của bạn nhé! 








_Hình ảnh thực tế máy lạnh tủ đứng công nghiệp được Cty Hải Long Vân lắp đặt cho xưởng sản xuất_



*LẮP ĐẶT MÁY LẠNH CÔNG NGHIỆP CÓ NHỮNG LOẠI NÀO? NÊN LỰA CHỌN HÃNG NÀO TỐT NHẤT?*


Máy lạnh công nghiệp thường có 3 sản phẩm chính:




Máy lạnh tủ đứng công nghiệp đặt sàn thổi trực tiếp.


Máy lạnh tủ đứng công nghiệp đặt sàn nối ống gió.


Máy lạnh âm trần nối ống gió công nghiệp.



Tuy nhiên, người ta thường chỉ ưu tiên lựa chọn máy lạnh tủ đứng công nghiệp đặt sàn thổi trực tiếp và máy lạnh âm trần nối ống gió công nghiệp, vì đây là 2 dòng sản phẩm dễ tìm mua và được phân phối bởi nhiều hãng. Còn lại với máy lạnh tủ đứng công nghiệp đặt sàn nối ống gió thì lại không được ưa chuộng, bởi:




Giá máy cao, có thể là cao nhất trong tất cả các sản phẩm máy lạnh.


Lắp đặt phức tạp với hệ thống ống gió mềm và cứng, đã vậy lại còn không thể tiết kiệm được diện tích đặt sàn.


Chỉ có máy lạnh Daikin là phân phối dòng máy này, tuy nhiên lại không có hàng sẵn mà phải đặt hàng và chờ đợi.



So sánh sơ lược về máy lạnh tủ đứng công nghiệp đặt sàn thổi trực tiếp và máy lạnh âm trần nối ống gió công nghiệp:



*Về kiểu cách dàn lạnh.*


Máy lạnh âm trần nối ống gió công nghiệp chiếm ưu thế hơn ở chỗ miệng gió được thiết kế theo sở thích và yêu cầu của người dùng, chính vì thế, ở những không gian đòi hỏi thẩm mỹ cao sẽ cần đến dòng sản phẩm này.



Máy lạnh tủ đứng công nghiệp là dòng máy đặt sàn thổi trực tiếp, có thiết kế như một chiếc tủ, đặc biệt với công suất từ 10hp trở lên thì máy có thiết kế khá to và cồng kềnh.



*Về chế độ làm mát.*


Máy lạnh âm trần nối ống gió công nghiệp là dòng thổi gián tiếp qua hệ thống ống gió, hơi lạnh sẽ nhẹ nhàng và an toàn với sức khỏe người dùng hơn, khả năng điều hòa không khí dễ hơn do miệng gió được gắn linh hoạt theo tùy khu vực.



Máy lạnh tủ đứng công nghiệp thổi trực tiếp, hướng thổi xa hơn 10 mét, cánh đảo gió linh hoạt, tuy nhiên, hơi lạnh khá gắt dễ khiến người đứng gần cảm thấy khó chịu.



*Về lắp đặt, bảo trì và chi phí đầu tư.*


Máy lạnh âm trần nối ống gió công nghiệp về việc lắp đặt và bảo trì vệ sinh sẽ rắc rối hơn so với máy lạnh tủ đứng công nghiệp, do phải kết nối với hệ thống ống gió mềm và cứng, cho nên, sẽ có phần phức tạp và tốn kém chi phí hơn.



Về giá bán của máy lạnh âm trần nối ống gió công nghiệp thì rẻ hơn so với máy lạnh tủ đứng công nghiệp, tuy nhiên xét cả về chi phí lắp đặt thì có lẽ 2 sản phẩm cũng ngang bằng với nhau.






















_Hình ảnh thực tế máy lạnh giấu trần nối ống gió TRANE được Hải Long Vân lắp đặt cho xưởng sản xuất_



*Các thương hiệu máy lạnh tủ đứng công nghiệp đặt sàn thổi trực tiếp có hàng sẵn:*



Máy lạnh tủ đứng công nghiệp Daikin 5.5hp - 10hp: 59.800.000đ - 82.200.000đ


Máy lạnh tủ đứng công nghiệp LG 10hp: 70.000.000đ


Máy lạnh tủ đứng công nghiệp Reetech 10hp: 68.800.000đ


Máy lạnh tủ đứng công nghiệp Nagakawa 10hp: 57.800.000đ


Máy lạnh tủ đứng công nghiệp Sumikura 10hp: 66.300.000đ



*Các thương hiệu máy lạnh âm trần nối ống gió công nghiệp được ưa chuộng:*



Máy lạnh âm trần nối ống gió công nghiệp Trane 5.5hp - 24hp: 47.000.000đ - 132.300.000đ.


Máy lạnh âm trần nối ống gió công nghiệp Daikin: 5.5hp - 20hp: 47.000.000đ - 132.300.000đ.


Máy lạnh âm trần nối ống gió công nghiệp Reetech: 10hp - 32hp: 66.500.000đ - 194.000.000đ. 



⇒ Không có giải pháp nào là tuyệt đối, và tất nhiên, cũng không thể khẳng định được máy lạnh âm trần nối ống gió công nghiệp hay máy lạnh tủ đứng công nghiệp mới là sản phẩm tốt hơn. Tất cả còn tùy vào sở thích, điều kiện kinh tế, đặc điểm không gian,… thì mới có thể quyết định được.



Xem thêm: 3 dòng máy lạnh công nghiệp Daikin cho nhà xưởng tốt nhất – Lắp đặt máy lạnh công nghiệp.















_Hình ảnh thực tế máy lạnh tủ đứng công nghiệp 10 thổi trực tiếp được Cty Hải Long Vân lắp đặt cho xưởng sản xuất_



*ĐẠI LÝ CHÍNH THỨC VÀ CHUYÊN LẮP ĐẶT MÁY LẠNH CÔNG NGHIỆP GIÁ CỰC RẺ LÀ ĐÂU?*


Chúng tôi - Công ty Điện lạnh Hải Long Vân cam kết mang đến cho bạn một dịch vụ cung cấp máy lạnh công nghiệp với giá bán lẻ cực rẻ và một đội ngũ nhân viên chuyên nghiệp lắp đặt máy lạnh công nghiệp tại địa bàn TPHCM và các tỉnh lân cận phía Nam. 



Là đại lý chính thức của hầu hết các thương hiệu máy lạnh công nghiệp trên thị trường, được ủy quyền chính hãng và phân phối trực tiếp các sản phẩm máy lạnh công nghiệp với giá rẻ và hàng chuẩn chất lượng. Có đầy đủ hóa đơn chứng từ chứng minh nguồn gốc xuất xứ, sau 7 - 10 ngày, hãng sẽ cấp giấy chứng nhận CO - CQ.



Đội ngũ nhân viên với kinh nghiệm dày dặn 7 năm, đã từng thi công và lắp đặt máy lạnh công nghiệp cho rất nhiều công trình lớn và cần đến độ tỉ mỉ, chính xác cao như hội trường, nhà xưởng, công ty sản xuất, kho chứa hàng… Và vì thế, chúng tôi hoàn toàn tự tin có thể mang đến một không gian làm việc và kinh doanh tốt nhất cho bạn.



*KẾT LUẬN. *


Lưu ngay số Hotline chính 0909 787 022 - Mr Hoàng để được tận tình tư vẫn, hỗ trợ về khảo sát công trình thực tế và báo giá trọn gói công trình lắp đặt máy lạnh công nghiệp nhanh chóng và tốt nhất nhé!



Hải Long Vân tự tin là đại lý chính thức và chuyên lắp đặt máy lạnh công nghiệp giá cực rẻ mà bạn cần tìm. Với phạm vi hoạt động trên khắp các quận 1, 2, 3, 4, 5, 6, 7, 8, 9, 10, 11, 12, Tân Bình, Tân Phú, Bình Tân, Bình Thạnh, Phú Nhuận, Gò Vấp, Thủ Đức, huyện Củ Chi, Hóc Môn, Nhà Bè, Bình Chánh, Cần Giờ, các tỉnh lân cận như Đồng Nai, Bình Dương, Long An, Tiền Giang,... trong thời gian nhanh nhất.

Link bài viết: _https://maylanhhailongvan.vn/tin-tuc/dai-ly-chinh-thuc-va-chuyen-lap-dat-may-lanh-cong-nghiep-gia-cuc-re.html_


----------

